# 1970 GTO voltage regulator



## sweet70gto (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello All, 
I'm a newbie to all this restoration/modification stuff so please bear with me as I'm sure to provide some of you some laughs and head-shaking due to my beginner antics!
I have a 1970 GTO (engine is a 400 from a 72 grand prix) and I've replaced the battery only to find out my alternator was bad, rebuilt alternator, still not putting out, I have an external voltage regulator which I plan to replace, any suggestions as to which one as price varies greatly ($11-$100+) 

Any advice or suggestions? All comments are always appreciated as it looks like a bunch of helpful experienced people post here!

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Absolutely. Get the cheap VR715 from Autozone for about $40. Reason: It's a solid state VR (actually made by Wells) that works well. I just went down this road not too long ago myself. I bought the best original points-type VR I could find only to learn the hard way that since no cars have used these for a long time, most of the replacements you can get now are crap. If you really care about original looks (I didn't but you might), take the cover off your old VR, paint it up nice, and put it onto the new one. It'll fit.

Good luck with your project. How about some photos?

Bear


----------



## sweet70gto (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info! That's what I'll do then. I plan to drive her when I get to a good point, like a daily runner so looks, original parts not required as long as she runs good! I uploaded pics of my project. As you can see, I have a lot of work ahead of me (as well as a lot of frustration!) I also plan to sand,paint,curse as well. I like the paint job you did on yours,nice! I'm also going black as well.
As you can see, I'm missing the front valance so I'm planning on getting one from the parts place, the steel version I'm thinking. Any experience with their valances?

Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice looking project GTO Sweet! :cheers


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Just checked on a solid state regulator for my 65, VR716 $27.:lol:


----------



## sweet70gto (Sep 29, 2011)

*(70gto) Okay it wasn't the voltage regulator.....*

So I switched out the regulator, (vr715) still not charging, Wires looked hacked, figure getting wiring harness(s) any suggestions?

Also, wiring under the dash also looks hacked, looks like the 3 gauges are aftermarket, did the gauges come with models with the idiot lights as well? What are common mistakes someone would make when adding them? They look like they work but are they correct and could that also be a source of my electrical woes?
Thanks
Eric


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

In your other post, you said you found out that your alternator was bad. Assume you replaced it??? Does not guarantee that the replacement was good. Run it into AZ or AA and have them check it or where ever you bought it.


----------



## sweet70gto (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah, I had it rebuilt actually by a reputable shop. So new battery, rebuilt alt and new regulator.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd still pull the alternator and have it tested at Autozone or some place, just to make double sure it's working, because that's relatively easy to do. Chasing wiring bugs isn't fun, so don't go there unless you have to 

Bear


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

How do you know that your alternator isn't charging? How are you making this assessment?

Do you mean that your battery is running down and your are concluding that it isn't charging? If so, over what period of time?

If your battery is running low, you could also have a current leak that is draining your battery. I had such a problem which I eventually concluded was the dash glovebox light not turning off.


----------



## sweet70gto (Sep 29, 2011)

Anywhere I test the voltage, it's coming up as 10 volts, shouldn't it be over 14 volts? Plus I have so many things in the passenger compartment not working, wipers, radio, lighter etc, figured something must be draining it. The wires look so much a mess, would it be worth testing eveyrthing back or install a whole new harness?

Thanks for any and all advice 
Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

it should be about 14.3v when running. If not, then the voltage regulator or the alternator is not working right. Do you have battery voltage at the back of the alt?


----------



## sweet70gto (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Rukee,
I got a reading of 60 amps at back of alt, at battery it was 12+ when cold but after running I got 10.4.

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

you may be able to get 60amps while running, but if it's not connected to the battery, it won't charge. Do you have battery voltage at the back of the alt when it's not running??


----------

